# mom of young riders



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Have fun posting.


----------



## mom3x (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks! I'm learning a lot here, and am really excited about my lessons.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## mom3x (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks. 8)


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to the forum! I hope you have a great time here! Have fun with your lessons!


----------



## mom3x (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, I plan on it. Already ordered boots and breeches. Yay!


----------

